# Eastern Glass Lizard



## rip18 (May 9, 2006)

The very first place I looked for the eastern narrow-mouthed toad, I found this eastern glass lizard.  This is a legless lizard that looks like a snake to most folks, but if you look at the inset, you can see his ear hole (snakes don't got no ear holes).  Like many lizards, this lizard can shed his wiggly tail to foil a would-be predator, and this lizard does this quite readily, hence the name "glass" lizard because it "breaks" so easily.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 9, 2006)

Good pic Rip. Twice I`ve skinned coral snakes that had swallowed these. I`m not sure what a coral snakes normal diet is, but they must like glass lizards.


----------



## bigswamp (May 9, 2006)

Seen a few of those...nice pic of one.


----------



## ryanwhit (May 9, 2006)

Nice!!  Could you tell if he'd lost his tail before??


----------



## LJay (May 9, 2006)

Nice pics. Wouldn't matter to my wife if it's a lizard or not. Looks too close to ask for her!!


----------



## Hoss (May 9, 2006)

Nice photo.  Your pictures are a real education into some of the things we rarely see or take time to look for.  Thanks for sharing.

Hoss


----------



## Bubba_1122 (May 9, 2006)

I"ve never seen or heard of one of those. Must not have em in south Georgia.

Very nice capture.


----------



## jason308 (May 9, 2006)

They are everywhere in Georgia....You just don't normally notice them. Great pics as usual RIP18..


----------



## rip18 (May 10, 2006)

Nic -
I'm thinking that it could be pretty scary if we ever meet face to face.  I don't know many other people who have had occasion to skin a coral snake.  I've seen a glass lizard in a coral snake too.  Coral snakes primarily eat other small snakes & lizards with few toads, frogs, & salamanders thrown in for balance.  Coral snakes & glass lizards prefer similar habitats, so that makes sense...

Ryan -
Didn't look like he had lost his tail.   I turned over an old piece of tin looking for a narrow-mouthed toad & saw him under it.  I didn't want to leave him there while I got the camera, so I picked him up.  A lot of times, they will start thrashing & break off pieces of themselves when you try to catch him.  This guy only thrashed a couple of times & no pieces broke off, so I don't know if he just didn't like to break or nothing had really tried to eat him yet....

Bubba -
Yep, the are most common below the fall line & there should be a good many of them around Valdosta - here is a link to a predicted Georgia distribution...

http://narsal.ecology.uga.edu/gap/pdf/reptiles/ophisaurus_ventralis.pdf


----------



## holadude (May 10, 2006)

Cool lizard!  Not as scary as the ones you have to draw tags for!


----------



## Bubba_1122 (May 10, 2006)

Does look like they're down here. 

Surprised I've never seen one. 

I'll be looking though.  

Will confess though, that I don't much like lifting up pieces of tin. Other critters that I don't like tend to stay under them.


----------



## Win270Brown (May 10, 2006)

Cool lizard. Nice pic.


----------



## Hawken2222 (May 10, 2006)

That's a first for me, I'd never heard of one of those before.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## miller (May 10, 2006)

I thought that was a snake. Thanks for the info and the pic. I learned something new today.


----------

